# Kribs and current...



## JohanVonWolfhousen (Jul 27, 2011)

Do Kribs like a current? Is it possible for it to be too strong? I have a 30gal with an AC70 on it as well as an undergravel filter with two stacks being regular airstone-filter heads and the third being a powerhead (its a cheapo I can't remember the gph but its not much, maybe 100?) ...I just upgraded the HOB from an Aqueon Powerfilter 30 to the AC70 so I was running them both for a while but thought the current might have something to do with them not pairing and unplugged the powerhead, airpump and Aqueon HOB...leaving only the AC70 going is this a good idea or should I let everything run?

Current or no current for Kribs?

Also what are the ideal GH and KH ppms for breeding them? The profiles section just says soft...


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I had mine in a heavily planted tank with little current, just a small eheim canister. 
I like undergravel filters on utility tanks, but I think the cleaning they require would disturb breeding kribs.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

That sounds like the tanks way over filtered. If it's just the pair of Kribs in the 30 galon tank, I would just run a single filter. Even if you have a few dithers in there, I'd still just run a single HOB filter.

Look, all a filter does (hopefully) is remove detritus from the tank and store it somewhere for it to break down. You still have the same amount of nitrates in the tank whether you just have a spunge filter or a top of the line sump or canister filter, and at the end of the day regular water changes and regular filter cleans are going to be more beneficial to your tank than having "10 times turnover per hour"*.

OK, this thread is not the place for me to start an arguement on filtration.

My only other concern, is your substrate and rock structures. Kribs love to excavate under structures in your tank, especially if they are digging out a cave to spawn in. Because of this, stacking rocks on top of each other is not a good idea. The last thing you want is one of your fish being crushed by the rocks or whatever else it is/has dug under.

Oh and because of thier digging, I do not think an undergravel filter is suitable.

*Said in the most sarcastic voice I can manage.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

That "10x turnover per hour" is nice for blowing the poo off the sand and into the filter in an overstocked rift lake tank, though!

I never paid much attention to GH or KH when I had them, they're pretty tolerant. They would like some plants and a flowerpot or something hollow to spawn in. Good luck with them!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Kribs live in small river with low current so yu don't need to make them live in a strong water flow.
xris


----------

